# Check your A/C mounting bolts



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Hey guys and gals, just a heads up to check your a/c mounting bolts. Was on a another camper forum and was reading a thread about tightening them. You can access them from inside the camper just take off your panel on the roof. They are long bolts that pull the outside unit down and seal off the roof. Just dont over tighten them, just snug them down and check every now and then. Mine were tight but my brothers were about to fall out. Hope this helps 


A bad day of fishing beats a good day of anything else!!!


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

I do this once a year to both our AC units. It also helps eliminate any vibration from the AC units. While you have the cover off checking the bolts it is a good time to clean the filter and cover.


----------

